# Advice on buying a BOSS road bike please!



## Tonky (7 Jul 2008)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first posting and hope someone out there can advise me!
I'm new to cycling and have been offered a 2nd hand Boss Corsa road bike for £150. I cannot find anything on the web, or in any forums, about BOSS road bikes  Does anyone know if they are any good? Or should i just try and save my pennies and wait for a Specialized Allez......??????


----------



## roadiewill (7 Jul 2008)

wait a bit and save for the spesh


----------



## Ivan Ardon (8 Jul 2008)

I've never seen a Boss Corsa in the flesh. There is a brand of BSO called Boss, and these are either horrid MTB shaped objects or cast lead BMX bikes.

Googling finds me a Boss Corsa being sold by Littlewoods for £239 brand new. The spec looks poor - friction shifters, MTB 7 speed casette, bottom of the range derailleur, cheap chrome fasteners and poor paint finish.

So it looks like Boss road bikes are cast from the same BSO mould - junk.

Keep saving for the Specialized or have a look at some of the Halfords Carrera road bike range if you're on a budget.


----------



## domtyler (8 Jul 2008)

Don't touch with a barge pole, hideous things, just hideous.


----------



## Nick1979 (8 Jul 2008)

As often in the entry level, Decathlon is excellent value for money, and is regularly praised by the (mainly French) cycling press. The problem is finding a store near you.
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-2-16v-42393911/
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-2-42393914/
(for example, below the £300 mark)


----------



## Tonky (8 Jul 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Looks like i'll be continuing to save my pennies for a Specialized Allez


----------



## GrahamG (11 Jul 2008)

Was anyone else thinking that the thread title was slang?! LOL I thought it was the equivalent of 'Advice on buying a badass road bike please!'

Superb.


----------

